# lowrider bike sprite commercial



## lowridersfinest (Jan 13, 2004)

View My Video


----------



## eric ramos (Jun 26, 2005)

og shit
fk and drastic bc


----------



## Str8crazy80 (Feb 3, 2003)

http://video.tinypic.com/player.php?v=6czbvif


----------



## Str8crazy80 (Feb 3, 2003)

any got any pictures of the green sprite bike


----------



## Raguness (Feb 13, 2007)

I don't but thanks I've been looking for that commercial for a while. Thanks.


----------



## lowridersfinest (Jan 13, 2004)

i had the beginning when the garage opened but i made a mistake and recorded over it


----------



## lowridersfinest (Jan 13, 2004)




----------



## lowridersfinest (Jan 13, 2004)




----------



## lowridersfinest (Jan 13, 2004)




----------



## lowridersfinest (Jan 13, 2004)




----------



## lowridersfinest (Jan 13, 2004)

did u notice nobody really has good pictures of the top bikes like casino dreamin, spawn , storm, natural born killer


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by lowridersfinest_@Jul 31 2007, 06:30 PM~8435354
> *did u notice nobody really has good pictures of the top bikes like casino dreamin, spawn , storm, natural born killer
> *



before digital cameras were worth a damn. People just didnt snap pics or they didnt come out good or something. I still regret not asking Mike Lopez Jr. to borrow all his pics of Casino Dreamin. He has a ton of pics of that bike at his house.


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

yawn


----------



## lowridersfinest (Jan 13, 2004)

yeah i lost a lot a pics i had of bikes


----------



## lowridersfinest (Jan 13, 2004)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Jul 31 2007, 11:49 AM~8436461
> *yawn
> *


hater

:biggrin: and another 1 matt on ride fmf

View My Video


----------



## lowridersfinest (Jan 13, 2004)




----------



## lowridersfinest (Jan 13, 2004)




----------



## lowridersfinest (Jan 13, 2004)




----------



## trillryder3 (Jul 31, 2007)

damn i never seen that


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

The Sprite bike is bad ass, I've never seen it anywhere past that video


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by lowridersfinest_@Aug 1 2007, 12:15 AM~8438228
> *
> 
> 
> ...



Still can't believe he rode that in the video. I'd be too scared hno:


----------



## trillryder3 (Jul 31, 2007)

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Jul 31 2007, 04:21 PM~8439445
> *Still can't believe he rode that in the video.  I'd be too scared hno:
> *


ur not a real lowrider


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by trillryder3_@Jul 31 2007, 05:43 PM~8439688
> *ur not a real lowrider
> *


lol!


----------



## trillryder3 (Jul 31, 2007)

> _Originally posted by slo_@Jul 31 2007, 04:57 PM~8439859
> *lol!
> *


get off his dick


----------



## LowRider_69 (Jun 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by trillryder3_@Jul 31 2007, 08:03 PM~8439925
> *get off his dick
> *


 :uh: ?????


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by trillryder3_@Jul 31 2007, 06:03 PM~8439925
> *get off his dick
> *


jealouse bastard :0


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by lowridersfinest_@Jul 30 2007, 09:37 PM~8431766
> *View My Video
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

When I used to here that on. I would run across the room to get to the TV .LOL


----------



## Str8crazy80 (Feb 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Jul 31 2007, 04:21 PM~8439445
> *Still can't believe he rode that in the video.  I'd be too scared hno:
> *


dont know about you but thats why i build my lowrider bikes to ride their's no fun hardely if you cant ride it


----------



## lowridersfinest (Jan 13, 2004)

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Jul 31 2007, 05:21 PM~8439445
> *Still can't believe he rode that in the video.  I'd be too scared hno:
> *


u dont ride none of ur bikes


----------



## lowridersfinest (Jan 13, 2004)

> _Originally posted by trillryder3_@Jul 31 2007, 05:43 PM~8439688
> *ur not a real lowrider
> *


was i gone that long who is this :uh: 

hes a joke


----------



## JUSTDEEZ (Feb 22, 2005)

i think that if some of yall have spent the money that some of us have, you would shut the fukk up about being a "rider"


----------



## stillspinnin (May 5, 2007)

> _Originally posted by lowridersfinest_@Aug 4 2007, 07:29 PM~8471958
> *u dont ride none of ur bikes
> *


wehrs yuor bkie noob.


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ_@Aug 5 2007, 03:38 AM~8474815
> *i think that if some of yall have spent the money that some of us have, you would shut the fukk up about being a "rider"
> *


Damn true. I am never even gonna sit on DEEP BROWN.


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ_@Aug 5 2007, 01:38 AM~8474815
> *i think that if some of yall have spent the money that some of us have, you would shut the fukk up about being a "rider"
> *


X2 I spent about $1500 just on plating. Why would I risk scratching it or fucking it up? Shit happens and I rather decrease the risk of it happening.


----------



## lowridersfinest (Jan 13, 2004)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Aug 5 2007, 10:18 AM~8475650
> *X2 I spent about $1500 just on plating. Why would I risk scratching it or fucking it up? Shit happens and I rather decrease the risk of it happening.
> *


i said some of ur bikes not ur most expensive


----------



## harris (Sep 15, 2007)

every body should see this video :biggrin:


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by trillryder3_@Aug 1 2007, 02:43 AM~8439688
> *ur not a real lowrider
> *


 :uh: whateva ***** there are lolos you ride and lolos you show.


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by lowridersfinest+Aug 5 2007, 02:29 AM~8471958-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



x2 you screw up the plating or paint on a show bike and you just gave your competition the win.

Lolo bikes are like lolo cars , you got the trailer queens, and you got the ones you don't care if they get jacked because they're just store bought china shit you paid $100 for so what will it hurt to ride them? :dunno:


----------



## lowridersfinest (Jan 13, 2004)

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Oct 3 2007, 08:32 AM~8922562
> *I might roll on one of my originals once in a while but never a show bike :nono:
> x2  you screw up the plating or paint on a show bike and you just gave your competition the win.
> 
> ...


lifestyle drives their cars


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Aug 5 2007, 10:18 AM~8475650
> *X2 I spent about $1500 just on plating. Why would I risk scratching it or fucking it up? Shit happens and I rather decrease the risk of it happening.
> *


yea but i know alot of guys taht chrome out there shit and drive it all the time :biggrin:


----------



## lowrid3r (Sep 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lowridersfinest_@Oct 3 2007, 12:07 PM~8924962
> *lifestyle drives their cars
> *


they wouldnt be in lifestyle if they didnt


----------



## lowridersfinest (Jan 13, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lowridersfinest_@Jul 31 2007, 03:15 PM~8438228
> *
> 
> 
> ...


anybody know what the width of these handlebars might be


----------



## lowridersfinest (Jan 13, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lowrid3r_@Oct 3 2007, 03:53 PM~8925760
> *they wouldnt be in lifestyle if they didnt
> *


yeah they would


----------



## Kiloz (Jul 7, 2011)

Um if anyone is wondering I have the full video, start to end and its not recorded of a tv but an actually the full version Sprite sent me. :thumbsup:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6h7LialWRrg


----------



## cone_weezy (Mar 17, 2010)

Kiloz said:


> Um if anyone is wondering I have the full video, start to end and its not recorded of a tv but an actually the full version Sprite sent me. :thumbsup:http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6h7LialWRrg


 dam! i been looking for this video for awhile lol ... been a min since i seen it


----------



## aztecsoulz (Sep 21, 2008)

Nice video


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

good topic.


----------



## JUSTDEEZ (Feb 22, 2005)

Kiloz said:


> Um if anyone is wondering I have the full video, start to end and its not recorded of a tv but an actually the full version Sprite sent me. :thumbsup:
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6h7LialWRrg


why did sprite send it to you?


----------



## Kiloz (Jul 7, 2011)

JUSTDEEZ said:


> why did sprite send it to you?


I sent an e-mail to there office asking if they could please send it and so they did.


----------



## lowridersfinest (Jan 13, 2004)

Kiloz said:


> I sent an e-mail to there office asking if they could please send it and so they did.


NICE


----------



## Kiloz (Jul 7, 2011)

So Blue One


----------



## Kiloz (Jul 7, 2011)




----------



## Kiloz (Jul 7, 2011)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FXzmFs3PH0A

Another lowrider commercial, this one is the Airwalk commercial from 1994.


----------

